# Stealth Tahoe Install.



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Customer's car from work 00' Chevy Tahoe
-Alpine W-205
-Morel 3 ways in front doors, tweets in pillars
-Morel Coaxials in rear
-Audison 4.1 and 6.9
Alpine Type R 10"

Sub/amps must be hidden. Dash required modification for double DIN opening


















































































































Next install.... Boyd Coddington car


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Great custom work. I like the metal amp rack.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm loving the Astons in the background of the last picture.


----------



## Mtriple (Oct 22, 2006)

and the Defender...


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

deffinatly looking like a nice project.

However im kind of sad you went with such great equipment (w205, morel, Audison) and then finished it with a type r sub


----------



## Scott P (Sep 9, 2007)

just thought I'd share a tip from our shop, I thought could make the install easier: when installing a double din in a '00-'02 gm truck, getting ahold of a 03 and newer dash bezel greatly reduces the amount of work needed to be done. Just move the hvac controls down (requires some cutting) and then mount everything.


----------



## Bumpin'Buick (Nov 8, 2007)

BassBaller5 said:


> deffinatly looking like a nice project.
> 
> However im kind of sad you went with such great equipment (w205, morel, Audison) and then finished it with a type r sub


I have to say the same...it just feels like the type R does not fit with the quality of the rest of the equipment.

Nonetheless, I really like the amp rack, and the sub enclosure, very nice install.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. I agree with you all on the sub but I have no say in it, I just do the installs with what I am given


----------



## indianbraker (Mar 7, 2008)

Thats life for installers


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'm loving the Astons in the background of the last picture.


Meh they are ok... We have a bunch of Ferrari's in there and whatnot. The car to the left of the 57 Chevy under the Porshe cover is a Carerra GT $$$



Mtriple said:


> and the Defender...


My least fav cars to work on. Doing audio in them sucks


----------



## KillerB (Feb 20, 2008)

I've got another speaker install option. Not quite "stealth", but looks "factory" (if the factory was cool).

This holds a 6.5" and a .75" tweeter. All pieces are optional (tweeter, bowtie). I also have this setup for a 5-1/4", with a second "flat" mount 5-1/4" possible.

B


----------



## LayinLo (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm really liking the amp rack. Can't wait to see the finished pics!


-Trae-


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2007)

NeverEnuffBass said:


> Meh they are ok... We have a bunch of Ferrari's in there and whatnot. The car to the left of the 57 Chevy under the Porshe cover is a Carerra GT $$$


I've seen them all in person and aware of who owns some of the vehicles.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I've seen them all in person and aware of who owns some of the vehicles.


ah, forgot you've been there


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I couldn't fit the factory panel back on sooo I needed to build something quick and somewhat factory looking.


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 12, 2008)

Very clean install. What shop do you work at?


----------



## Mtriple (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice upholstery work!


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

love that cover, but the grille would have looked killer if it was round like a factory piece


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't understand the square hole - it doesn't look remotely factory


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

quest51210 said:


> love that cover, but the grille would have looked killer if it was round like a factory piece





rcurley55 said:


> I don't understand the square hole - it doesn't look remotely factory


Customer wanted a square so he got one. I built an insert wrapped in grille cloth for it as well


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

got ya man, whatever they need as long as they pay.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

did you guys do the upholstery work yourself or do you sub that out? Looks great BTW!


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

This thread is 3 years old :bash:


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

rcurley55 said:


> This thread is 3 years old :bash:



Thanks for the update....LOL


----------



## Lf1047 (Mar 25, 2011)

BassBaller5 said:


> deffinatly looking like a nice project.
> 
> However im kind of sad you went with such great equipment (w205, morel, Audison) and then finished it with a type r sub


I understand the concept and also agree that matching the equipment well, but the goal is good sound and if tha goal is achieved who cares about the brand. Its all covered behind a pannel anyway, and actually that Alpine subs can sound nice in the right enclosure. I hope the enclosure is large enough, but if so it ought to sound great! Im excited to see the final product! 

I did a set up just like this in a 4Runner, Ill post up once I hit 30 posts :/


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Lf1047 said:


> I understand the concept and also agree that matching the equipment well, but the goal is good sound and if tha goal is achieved who cares about the brand. Its all covered behind a pannel anyway, and actually that Alpine subs can sound nice in the right enclosure. I hope the enclosure is large enough, but if so it ought to sound great! Im excited to see the final product!
> 
> I did a set up just like this in a 4Runner, Ill post up once I hit 30 posts :/



Dude , the thread is over 3 years old, do you really think he's still working on the build


----------



## DopeCracker (Jun 24, 2010)

KillerB said:


> I've got another speaker install option. Not quite "stealth", but looks "factory" (if the factory was cool).
> 
> This holds a 6.5" and a .75" tweeter. All pieces are optional (tweeter, bowtie). I also have this setup for a 5-1/4", with a second "flat" mount 5-1/4" possible.
> 
> B


OMG Where did you get that? I so want one for my 01 silverado!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

DopeCracker said:


> OMG Where did you get that? I so want one for my 01 silverado!



Hey clueless, the thread is over 3 years old.....LOL


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

trojan fan said:


> Hey clueless, the thread is over 3 years old.....LOL


Hey Clueless, he might still be interested in a answer.


----------

